# God I love nerds and craftsman



## simona (Sep 26, 2022)

Right, I love knives like everybody else here, but I know nearly nothing about metallurgy.

Just came across this chap, and for sure I would want him to be my teacher if I was an apprentice.
Enjoy.


----------

